# What should I use?



## Lamnidae (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm getting back into music production, and I'm through with using FL studio... What should I use?


----------



## Darkstar-Dracon (Feb 4, 2011)

It'd be helpful if you state the kind of music you want to make, the features you want, and why you're through with FLS.


----------



## Cam (Feb 4, 2011)

I hope you got a fat wallet.

It depends on what kind of music you want to make... Considering you used to use FL then I would reccomend Reason (4.0 or higher, obviously), since it seems like you are just trying to make general electronic music. Reason has great synth boards and drum machines.

For recording live instruments i'd go with Sonar (I use 7.0). Protools can be great for recording as well, but I dont use it very often.

I would suggest before you start making music, that you study _plenty_ music theory, hopefully this place can get you started.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Feb 5, 2011)

FL is legit, you just don't know how to use it to it's full potential.



It's OK though, most people who use it/have used it don't either


----------



## inc (Feb 5, 2011)

It depends on what you wanna do. I think for sequencing- FL is probably the best, and notes can be easily be turned to midi and put into other programs, which for me comes in handy every so often.
For the most part I use Reason, which is just a beast for synths and sound, not to mention the layout for me is perfect, kind of like a real rack.
For Recording, I use ACID PRO, anything above V3 I've use has been good, so that could be good for you.

A lot of the other stuff I would have said has been suggested, so yeah. Hope I/we helped 


Cam said:


> . Considering you used to use FL then I would reccomend Reason (4.0 or higher, obviously)


 I disagree, I have Reason 3.0 and it serves me very well. Most refils for Reason 4.0 and above work in 3.0,


----------



## Lamnidae (Feb 7, 2011)

I was actually interested in... a sort of dubstep with an 8-bit touch


----------



## Cam (Feb 7, 2011)

Lamnidae said:


> I was actually interested in... a sort of dubstep with an 8-bit touch


 
Dubstep is challenging to make, and from the looks of it I dont believe you have anywhere near enough experience to make a dubstep. How well did you manage to use FL?


----------



## Lamnidae (Feb 18, 2011)

Well, I guess I managed ok with FL Studio, but meh. I know it requires a lot of skill, but I am willing to learn ^^


----------



## Cam (Feb 19, 2011)

Lamnidae said:


> Well, I guess I managed ok with FL Studio, but meh. I know it requires a lot of skill, but I am willing to learn ^^


 
Try watching tutorials on FL, or whatever other programs you wanna try. Youtube is fucking loaded with tutorials, and alot of them are really helpful.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Feb 20, 2011)

Lamnidae said:


> Well, I guess I managed ok with FL Studio, but meh. I know it requires a lot of skill, but I am willing to learn ^^


 
Really it's just about learning what all it can do and how to do it. It's a pretty simplistic program there's just so much to it and so much that can be done with it. If you've got the time and patience to learn it, do it. I know a few people who make some amazing shit with it.


----------



## Luchs (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm not much into Dubstep or 'electronic' genres, but know that FL does a pretty good job at that.

Given you've already digged through some tutorials and are stuck with the software itself; feel free to send me a note, I've been using it for quite some time now. Probably not for 'amazing shit' - but hey; I'm working on it.


----------

